# Windows - Login per USB-Stick



## deepgreen (3. September 2007)

Ich habe folgende Software gefunden:
http://www.rohos.net/

Es ermöglicht ein Windows-Login mit Hilfe eines USB-Sticks, auf dem USB-Stick sind die Logindaten und mittels installierte Software kann man das Login automatisch durchführen.

Soweit so gut, kennt jemand andere Anbieter bzw. vielleicht gleich ein OpenSource-Programm.

Wie gut ist das Zeug überhaupt, kann man es in einem kleinen Unternehmen einführen oder sollte man lieber die Finger davon lassen


----------



## Dommas (4. September 2007)

Hi

Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren, kennt jemand ein solches OS-Tool?

MfG Thomas


----------



## exitboy (6. September 2007)

ich stehe dem erstmal skeptisch gegenueber, da eine neue Software vorgeschalten werden muss um den USB zu connecten (externe Software, die vermutlich nicht von Microsoft entwickelt wurde) und demnach auch bestimmt nicht grossartig abgeschirmt ist, aber was ist das schon 

Waere mir zu unsicher. Das Beste um sicherheit zu bieten ist meinermeinung nach  immernoch die Platte zu verschluesseln und nur fuer den Bedarf diese zu oeffnen.


----------



## MeisterLampion (6. September 2007)

Hi Leute!

Mir ist sowas auch schon zu Ohren gekommen.

Jedoch sollte man sich immer Fragen wie sinnvoll solch ein Programm ist... Der Sicherheitsaspekt spielt sicherlich auch eine Rolle. Schon alleine deswegen würde ich diese Loginmethode nicht wählen... Ich bleibe lieber bei meinem Fingerabdrucksensor bzw. Passwort...

Ich kenne solche Programme nur für Linux, für Windows allerdings nicht...

Mfg

Meisterlampion


----------



## exitboy (6. September 2007)

Sicherheit, also absolute Sicherheit (ich bezeichne so eine sehr hohe, jedoch keine 100%ige [nicht existent]), muss ganz klar die Hauptrolle spielen und nicht nur 





> auch eine Rolle


.

Ein Fingersensor ist meinermeinung nach mittelsicher einzustufen, da auch diese zu Faken sind (siehe CCC und CT Testreihen).

Ich bleibe bei TrueCrypt mit nem richtig gutem Passwort.


----------



## MeisterLampion (6. September 2007)

Doch die Methode mit dem USB-Stick ist sicherlich unsicherer als die mit meinem Finger...


----------



## exitboy (6. September 2007)

ich wuerde sie in etwas gleich stellen, weil Beides ueber die Softwareebene zuerst angesprochen werden muss ... ob dann nen Fingerabdruck der leicht nachgestellt werden kann oder ein Passwort das entschluesselt werden kann, vom USB ...besser ist - mag ich bezweifeln. Ich finde diese Verfahren beide nicht besonders sicher.


----------



## 1356 (8. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt einige solche Programme ( Dekart, Proteg, Natural Login, Rohos). Ich habe sie kurz getestet und habe Rohos Logon gewählt http://www.rohos.net , denn es mehr Funktionen hat ( + unterstützt Vista). Support ist gut, es wird schnell beantwortet. Was die Sicherheit angeht: nach der kurzen Untersuchung habe verstanden, dass es auf dem USB Stick ein PW gibt, der verschlüsselt ist ( d.h. auf einem guest PC kann man ihn nicht entschlüsseln). Das alles kann man sehen, wenn den USB Stick mit Hilfe eines speziellen Programms Rohos USB Manager lesen. Das Programm legt im USB Schlüssel eine Datei an, die durch Verschlüsselung geschützt ist. Man kann einen zusätzlichen Schutz installieren USB Stick - PIN Code.


----------

